# Adobe Lightroom Beta - Gratis Online Training



## Julchen36 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin eben auf ein paar kostenlose Online-Videotrainings zu *Adobe Lightroom Beta* gestoßen, 
die Video2Brain im Rahmen seines neuen Webauftrittes jedem kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.
*hier der Link: *http://www.video2brain.com/products-100-2.htm 

Sie beinhalten einige informative Beiträge rund um Adobe Lightroom Beta und
liefert somit jedem interessierten User einen ganz guten Überblick über dessen Struktur und
was man mit diesem Tool so alles bewerkstelligen kann.

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen. 

Grüßle Julia


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Tja und bald kommt die Vollversion... Schon ganz gespannt bin. Übrigens: in der Photoshop CS3 Beta ist auch der neue Camera RAW der den Lightroom Funktionen sehr ähnlich sieht


----------



## Julchen36 (9. Februar 2007)

Hi joeDesign,

die Vollversion ist seit kurzem erhältlich. 

http://www.adobe.com/de/products/photoshoplightroom/

Grüßle Julia


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Das schon, aber bekommen wirst die dt. Version erst im März


----------



## Julchen36 (9. Februar 2007)

Achso, 
dass wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis. 

Wobei ich wahrscheinlich sowieso, wenn ich vorhätte, mir ALR zuzulegen, 
die englische Version bevorzüge.

Gruss Julia


----------

